# Hunter region tues 15th Jan



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

This is a pretty broad fishing trip, If anyone out there is free on this day and wants to try somewhere local I'm in.
Port Stephens, Clarence Town, Lake Mac etc


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im good in lake mac. sorry late notice.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I wish I could take time off during the week. I have to start work at 11am now - yippie I can do morning fishing on weekdays. But I only just saw this post and the notice is a bit short for me.
Maybe next time.


----------

